# how to clean shrimp poop off of my sand subsrtate?



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I use a long section of small diameter airline tubing and 'hover' right above the surface of the sand/substrate. After awhile, you get good at it, and don't pull up any sand, just whatever you are trying to remove.ie: food, detritus, plant matter, etc,


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

ok thanks that makes a lot of sense to use a small airline tube to siphon the poop up


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, get the regular kind..what is it 1/4" maybe? Get a long length of it. That way it draws slowly, you have the time you need to get whatever you are after.


----------



## Alasse (Jul 23, 2008)

I use my normal water syphon, i just swirl it gently about 4-5cm away from the sand, the muck floats up and is picked up by the syphon and the sand stays, takes a bit of practice, but once you've got it, its as quick as!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I've cleaned it with my regular syphon as well and it comes off just fine. You do need to try it a few times before you get good at it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, I haven't cleaned my tanks in months.. 

That's the downside to using sand I guess.

seriously,
poop is good for the plants 
I have low tech tanks and it's pretty essential not to clean the poop.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree. Shrimp poop is a great fertilizer. I can imagine that it doesn't look too nice on sand, though.

Btw, OP: I think a comma or a period _just once in a while_ would be nice in your sentences. When I read your posts, I always have to think of that Yankees manager in Seinfeld.


----------

